# What kind of tree is this?



## NCWoodArt (Oct 26, 2012)

I can not look at this photo & not make the nom nom nom sounds in my head---so sad.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like a hungry tree to me- it is eating-gumming that fence.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2012)

I think it's related to a grass.........chewing fescue!


----------



## scrimman (Oct 26, 2012)

Angry steel eating Ent!


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 27, 2012)

Its a steel magnolia
:wacko1:


----------



## Brink (Oct 27, 2012)

Teething tree


----------

